# i have an idea to make feeding fresh veggies even easier



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

little light bulb just lit up in my head as i was throwing a screwcumber in the tank full of yam and happened to see the mag-float tank cleaner

im going to rubberband a screwcumber to the inside (cleaning) part of my magfloat so that i can put fresh food in to the tank, slide it down to the bottom, and then bring it back up all without having to stick my hands in the tank.

good idea?

here it is: the magscrew


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea..

Make sure you use the correct silicone.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yeh i bet a glob of that orca glue would work great


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy a magnetic feeding clip at J & L for about 12 bucks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

actually im just gonna use rubber bands lol
free ftw


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

free is the best price


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Piece of string tied to the screwcumber works well too.
Cheers!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

From the picture....I would say it works...patent it....lol...good idea!


----------

